# Caught my attention



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

https://squareup.com/contractors

Haven't really had a request for cc payment yet. Pretty cool technological toy though I suppose. I always want electronic gadgets.


----------



## GlatfelterPainting (May 18, 2010)

I have been using it for sometime now. Its really great, I have the funds in my account with in 3-5 days.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

So wish this was available in Canada...


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Well that took some real convincing I'm getting it.  

Actually with the smaller expense house washing I am doing..... Probably come in handy.


----------



## GlatfelterPainting (May 18, 2010)

It really helps me out for the larger projects to where the customer does not have the cash in the bank. Very simple to use. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Well that was easy. Waiting on the mailman now.
Thanks all.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Well that was easy. Waiting on the mailman now.
> Thanks all.


Just make sure you aware of this:



> *16.1. Card-Not-Present Sales.*
> 
> If you accrue more than $1,000 in card-not-present sales during any trailing seven day period, Square will defer depositing the amount in excess of $1,000 for 30 days.
> *16.2. New Accounts.*
> ...


This could be a issue with most painting jobs

Pat


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out Pat. 

It is a good thing then to collect payment in person and swipe the card on the little thingy m'jiggy  on your iphone. Plus then you can ask for a referral at that time or a testimonial in person.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

The other complaint people have is there is no phone number to these guys, everything is done through email which takes several days from what I understand for them to get back to you.

http://www.painttalk.com/members/glatfelterpainting-6187/ GlatfelterPainting - Just wondering do you do more then $1000 a week with this? if so how did you get over the 30 day wait period?

Pat


----------



## GlatfelterPainting (May 18, 2010)

@ Pat 
I just had $1312 deposited to my bank account. I did nothing special to get over the 30 day wait period. Just like any company out there policies change. I do recall having to call them in the past because it took longer then they said to get my money. I think that occurred with in the first 2 time of using it, never had an issue since then. Looks like they took down the phone contact option. But still for 2.75% you can't beat it. Its way cheaper than having a dedicated terminal.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just want to update this, I received my reader about 3 days ago, tried it 3 times swiping my own card, "was kinda fun lol" everything went smoothly. I sent them a email asking about the new accounts and the 1000 dollar limit deal asking them how I can increase this. They sent me a email the next day asking me to fill out a little form asking some questions about my business and stuff like that.

Their response:



> We have reviewed your account and increased your payout amount to $5,000 per week for manually entered payments. Swiped payments using the card reader do not count against your deposit limit and will be deposited to your bank account within 36 hours of each transaction.
> 
> In addition, we released any held payments and will initiate a deposit to your bank account within one business day. Deposits to your bank account normally register within 1-2 business days.
> 
> ...


So I'm a happy camper and will soon be taking credit cards 

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Had them for a month and a half now and am also happy. Easy to use, and just need to promote it now. New letterhead, cards, stickers for the van and include it in my advertizing.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Had them for a month and a half now and am also happy. Easy to use, and just need to promote it now. New letterhead, cards, stickers for the van and include it in my advertizing.


So you had a few customers already use it? if so how did they like it? 

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> So you had a few customers already use it? if so how did they like it?
> 
> Pat


Used it for one job so far to do the deposit and the balance. And it was an LPQ lead also. The deciding factor in them going with me was that I took credit cards, and I just got my account set up the week before! :thumbup:

Both transactions were without the card, and the balance was over the $1,000 mark. Forgot about the withholding when I decided it was easier to do it that way, rather than go back to meet up for the swipe.  No biggie though.

I guess she liked it, but I loved it. :yes: Both times I selected the option to text to her phone the reciept. Its just _so _user friendly!


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Just to add another option, you could also just use a Paypal account and send them the invoice through email. They do not need to have an account to pay. They can pay with credit card or check. The money is instant in your paypal account and can transferred to you checking account in a couple of days. fee is something like 3%.

Maybe some people don't care, but there's gotta be some that feel uncomfortable handing their card for someone to swipe on their own phone.


----------

